# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  فرصت خوب همکاری برای برنامه‌نویسان ویندوزفون

## cups_of_java

ما در شرکت آتیه‌داده‌پرداز، برای توسعه بیشتر سرویس چابک نیازمند دو برنامه‌نویس آی‌او‌اس و ویندوز فون هستیم. اگه علاقه مندید در یک محیط فوق‌العاده با شرایط تیمی خوب کار کنید و دائمن در حال پیشرفت و یادگیری باشید رزومه خود رو برای ما ارسال کنید.

----------

